
From Coffee Filter to Safety Mask, in a Hurry - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/10/business/coffee-filter-mask-melitta.html
======
Kaibeezy
_Although they physically resemble a normal coffee filter, the masks are made
from different material (making them unsuitable for brewing coffee). The
material, a triple layer of melt-blown and spun-blown microfiber, has a
Bacterial Filtration Efficiency certification of above 98 percent, a value
comparable to simple medical masks. The company has now produced about 10
million masks over the first month..._

